# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  رسالة جد قصيرة إلى أمي!!!!

## د. حسان الشناوي

[poem font="Traditional Arabic,7,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,limegreen" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
كيف أرضى أن يكون الـ=عيد يوما في السنه؟
وحنان الأم ينهـ=ل بكل الأزمنه؟
ويوافيني سناها= في جميع الأمكنه؟
ليت شعري ! هل توفـ=يك حروف معلنه؟
******
أبذل الروح  لكي يغـ=مر أيامي رضاكِ
وأسوق العمر عرفا=نا بما جادت يداكِ
ليتني أرضيك  إذ تـ=رفع رأسي قدماكِ
فأرى الجنة من بيـ=ن نداء المئذنه

إنما عيدك كل العمـ=ر يا أمي الحبيبه
وفؤادي لن تكوني= فيه لي إلا وجيبه 
لملمته واحتوته= نبضة العطف الرطيبه
وسقته مأمن الدر=ب وصارت موطنه
*****
إن يطل عمري أو أغـ=د به  شيخا كبيرا 
فسأبقى عند أمي =  دائما طفلا صغيرا
يتلقاني رضاها = فأرى الظلمة نورا 
وأرى الخوف أمانا=  بعيون مؤمنه
**** [/poem]

----------


## amal3

*دكتور حسان

أحسنت شعرا وقولا وأحساسا

أعطيت للأم ماتستحق من تكريم 

حفظك الله ودمت بكل الخير

آمال مصطفى*

----------


## محمد نديم

> [poem font="Traditional Arabic,7,black,bold,normal" bkcolor="skyblue" bkimage="" border="double,4,limegreen" type=2 line=0 align=center use=ex num="0,black"]
> كيف أرضى أن يكون الـ=عيد يوما في السنه؟
> وحنان الأم ينهـ=ل بكل الأزمنه؟
> ويوافيني سناها= في جميع الأمكنه؟
> ليت شعري ! هل توفـ=يك حروف معلنه؟
> ******
> أبذل الروح  لكي يغـ=مر أيامي رضاكِ
> وأسوق العمر عرفا=نا بما جادت يداكِ
> ليتني أرضيك  إذ تـ=رفع رأسي قدماكِ
> ...



لله درك سيدي
والأم بين أعيننا قمرا لا يذدوب ضياه ...
وفي القلب نبضتها تمنحنا الحب والحياة...
مغرم أنت بالإنسان ...
بالأم التي لولاها ما انتشت القصيدة فينا ولا هام اقلم .
ولا كنا.

دمت مذكرا ومحبا... صافي الوجدان.

أخوك 
النديم.

----------

